# Devils claw & laminitic prone pony



## NativePonyLover (8 January 2015)

I've also posted this in the Tack Room, but thought I'd post here in case anyone misses it. 

It's been recommended by my horse's chiropractor/physiotherapist that I put him on a devils claw supplement. 

I will ask them tomorrow, but I thought I'd ask on here too - is devils claw safe to give a laminitic prone? I know some of the joint supplements contain glucosamine, so I would need to be careful, but I wondered if there were any similar concerns with devils claw?

Also, can anyone recommend a good devils claw supplement? 

Thanks


----------



## lizziebell (9 January 2015)

Devils claw acts as an antiflammatory and pain relief. I use it for a lami prone pony as a substitute for bute, and it works really well. 

I find the best is as a tincture - either bought as a liquid, or made up from the herb itself.


----------



## mop (9 January 2015)

hi turmeric was recomended by my vet as an anti iinflametry  and good for laminitis


----------



## thatsmygirl (12 January 2015)

I use the pure herb and get far better results from that


----------



## Princess Rosie (23 January 2015)

We have a mini who is on devils claw, he's been on it for a long time (helps with a locking stifle) and never had any issues whatsoever, I haven't heard that it can be a problem for laminitic prone ponies.


----------



## skint1 (23 January 2015)

I give Naf's Devil's Relief to my mare, she can be prone to laminitis, has side bone and arthritis too. I've tried quite a few different joint supplements and even went on bute for a while but I worried about that in the long term so I returned to the Devil's Relief.


----------



## Micky (24 January 2015)

Not good long term for the organs apparently...Management (v strict) is key for laminitis but have you had you pony tested for PPID? ( formerly known as Cushings)...There will be an underlying reason why laminitis keeps occurring..It is a simple blood test...


----------

